# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Osłabienie, długa historia

## Drewniak

Witam. 
Popadam już we frustracje. Zacznę od początku.
22 sierpnia zachorowało na gardło i po 4,dniach leczenia samemu, olbrzymiej słabości poszedłem do lekarza, który przepisał mi azitrox, 500 3 tab. Po trzech dniach czułem się idealnie. Pojechałem na praktyki studenckie w sudety i tam znowu poczułem się chory, wyblagalem babke w aptece i sprzedała mi ten sam antybiotyk. Znowu poczułem się dobrze, ale za jakieś 10 dni mega słabość rzuciła mnie znowu. Nie miałem innych objawów. Gardło nie bolało, nic. Lekarz zawalił to na alergie, ale nigdy nie miałem z jej powodu czegoś takiego. Po tygodniu praktycznie lezenia wziąłem antybiotyk na własna rękę, niestety rownież makrolidowy bo Klarmin. Po tygodniu zażywania czułem się lepiej, a po następnym od odstawienia dobrze. Taki stan utrzymywał się przez następne 3 tygodnie, do miesiąca. Znowu zacząłem się czuć dziwnie po tym czasie. Oslabienie, uczucie jakby lapalo mnie przeziębienie. Po takich 2 tygodniach poszedłem do lekarza. Wyniki badania krwi na CRP OB morfologie szczegółowa i mononumleoze wyszły bardzo dobrze. Lecz moja sennosc zwłaszcza atakująca na wieczór , otumanianie lekkie, a na wieczór silniejsze denerwowaly mnie. Następne badanie krwi jakieś 1,5 tyg temu znowu było idealne, tym razem lipidofram, hormony tarczycy, morfologia, bilirubina, amylaza, glukoza, magnez, sód, potas, Ast, alt, kreatynina, mocznik, hemoglobina glikozydowana. Echo serca dobre.
Co się dzieje? Rano wstajac czuje się przeważnie dobrze, a w miarę upływu dnia gorzej. Jakby sennosc rosła po jedzeniu, otumanianie wieczorem, a w tej chwili jakby mnie przeziębienie lapalo. Czasami czuje lekkie klucie w oskrzelach, po ich prawej stronie, a nawet jakby lekkie duszności. Nie palę papierosów, ale będąc na praktykach z głupoty wypalilem kilka i potem po powrocie do domu dwa w jeden dzien- na drugi dzien mnie wzięło i czułem oskrzela. Dodam na zakończenie, ze ten rok zacząłem w maju krztuscem, a potem przez dwa miesiące, aż do początków sierpnia walczyłem z zapaleniem błony sluzowej żołądka (bez h. Pylori). Schudlem 13 kg przez to. Dodam, ze jestem trochę hipochondrykiem, ale to bardziej potęguje niż zmysla. HIV nie miałem jak się zarazić  :Smile: ) pozdrawiam Michal, 21 lat, 83kg. Nie byłem szczepiony na gruźlicę.

Zauważyłem jeszcze, że po zjedzeniu np. dużej ilości pizzy, która zatyka żołądek zaczynam się czuć bardzo źle, zawroty głowy, otumanienie, słabość. Może to zabrzmieć wręcz śmiesznie, ale np. po zjedzeniu kilku parówek czy jajecznicy z 4 jajek podobnie. Po słodyczach nie mam czegoś takiego.

----------

